# Horse



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all half an hours work, not nessecerily better but quicker.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

you did this in 30 minutes! impressive =)


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Trouble is you can see it was only 30 mins it's a very stunted horse the face is too long and let's not talk about the shading.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

30 minutes!! :surprise:

You go girl!! I can draw...but I can't throw out sketches like that, in that short of time. He looks great.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey, why the long face? Knuck knuck


----------

